# Google and Social Searches



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

The plot thickens! 

Relationships and Relevance

If you don't have a google profile, you may want to get one.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks Chris!

Just finished setting up my profile and linking to all my claimed real estate.

LinkedIn, blog, website, Merchant Circle, Yahoo local, Google Place pages, ect, ect.

Seems like the social network thread earlier in the week, was timely. We are going to have to link it all together to get better results. (if I understood the link you posted)


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Wonder if putting the profile page in the signature lines here and on my emails will increase anything?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I know some people are being resistant either by stubborness, ignorance or a combination but the message is clear. Social media will dominate everything in less than 5 years. Social media makes Google's search almost perfect... Not only do you get relevant results you will see how people you know have rated those results.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> Wonder if putting the profile page in the signature lines here and on my emails will increase anything?


:yes:
I use a nifty little app, Wisestamp in my gmail that puts icons for the links. 

You can use also one gmail account and integrate your other email accounts into it.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

here is the question.. those of us that did this over a year ago.. do we get preference? Or is it just an across the board type deal? Just wondering how that works.. of if it is even "when you started" type of deal. I know Google says that age of site doesn't matter in their rankings.. but I can't help but think there is some relevance to it.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

nEighter said:


> here is the question.. those of us that did this over a year ago.. do we get preference? Or is it just an across the board type deal? Just wondering how that works.. of if it is even "when you started" type of deal. I know Google says that age of site doesn't matter in their rankings.. but I can't help but think there is some relevance to it.


Not sure I understand what you are asking Nate? As far as your website, yes google (and other search engines) do give weight to age of site, among other things, as explained here.

As far as Social Media, the more content you have "across the board" that is relevant, original, current and trusted, the more it seems will be picked up by searches.

Look at this way, if a customer googles "painters in olathe" and your site, YT, reviews, etc dominates the front page, where are the painters that only have one entry (their website)?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh I know, just wondering how that works is all. IF those that signed up or been signed up for a while go to the top or what.. but I can answer my own question.. there are guys in my area that have been on MC since 08.. and they fare no better than me in searches or coming up on those individual sites. Do they list by alphabetical order if someone got on MC and searched for painters in Utah.. would RCPainting be at the end or beginning of the pack? < what I was trying to say.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

It depends, and others may know better on this. If I go to MC and search for painters in your area, you are rated #1, followed by others that have reviews and updated profiles, then the other listings that are not "owner verified". That is why it is important to fill out those profiles, using the same info (phone, address) on many directories.

So if a guy filled it out a year ago and did nothing, a guy who filled it out last week and has reviews and new content may be better off.

So in a google search which do you think will appear?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

it is a tricky thing, the webbings..


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

It will all go the way of myspace by 2012. I wouldnt put much time into it. :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Damn, this is getting too complicated, convoluted, and time consuming. 

I hate it.

I'll have to go as commanded by *Gurgle*, but I'm kicking and screaming


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RCP said:


> The plot thickens!
> 
> Relationships and Relevance
> 
> If you don't have a google profile, you may want to get one.


Chris

Interesting stuff. Thanks for sharing. 

In reading the info, I think the critical term that came up several times was the word "*participation*", as in participation in social networks and creation of original and trusted content (blogs).

Seems like alot of the early social media bandwagon jumpers were satisfied to just set up these accounts, and passively expect great google rewards. I think its great if google recognizes contributors more than just digital space taker uppers.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> It will all go the way of *myspace* by 2012. I wouldnt put much time into it. :whistling2:


I knew there was a reason I thought you were a good guy  :thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Chris
> 
> Interesting stuff. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...


You are welcome. I think you summed it up very well! 
While I don't think it is something you have to do to reach customers, Social Media is definitely a way to do it without expending a lot of cash, just time. 

I don't use SM only for painting, I have several other interests, so going to Facebook is like going to a party where all my favorite friends are and I can bounce from one conversation to another and gather little nuggets!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

RCP said:


> *gather little nuggets!*


still have that gold rush show on the mind eh? :jester:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks Chris  Filled mine out. The work never ends, but I am starting to see results


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I have a question, I set my profile up in my name and now Im wondering if I should have set it up in the company name?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

don't worry about it.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorry Woodland, missed your comment. I think you should set it up as your personal profile.

Here is an article I came across on Facebook today.
http://mashable.com/2011/03/03/goog...eed:+Mashable+(Mashable)&utm_content=FaceBook


----------

